# Questions about plants using regular flourescent lighting



## FreshwaterMilw (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey, Ive heard that there are a select few plants that can survive even with extemely low lighting. I have a 55 gallon and only 30 watts of flourescent tube lighting. The two plants Im wondering about most is java moss and the amazon sword. I plan on getting T5's somewhere in the future, but its just not in my budget right now. Would these plants even stand a chance of surviving??

Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

is it a 48" bulb? for under 15 bucks you can DIY one from home depot (the fixture its a twin 48" t-12 or t-8's then go to walmart and for 3 bucks get the 40w 6500K bulbs. you should be around 1.5 wpg at that rate.


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a 75 gallon tank with a single 30 watt T8 light bulb. I have two anubias several java ferns and one amazon sword. The sword looks like it needs more light but the other two are doing fine. The sword has been in the tank since October and has lost some if its large leaves. Some time in Nov. I did add a flourish plant tab under the roots so I am assuming it is looking a little down because of the lighting.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

amazon swords can look ugly if not taken care of light/ nurturient wise


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

Plants like java fern, java moss, anubias should do ok in there, they won't grow quickly like those in higher light. 

I just recently bought a two-tube T8 fluorescent light fixture to place on top of a glass canopy...this will give me about 1.8 wpg. Check out Drs Foster and Smith or like WhiteDevil said, the local hardware stores. They'll have cheaper fixtures to get you where you want to be for now.


----------



## FreshwaterMilw (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks appreciate the advice


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, and in time, you can replace the ballast in the 10 dollar fixture and have what others pay 150+ dollars on.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

What ballast would you go with if the one in the $10 fixture were to be replaced?


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure huh?

Alright


----------

